# Baratza Virtuoso fault



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi

I picked up a free Baratza of gumtree. Sometimes it works, although it appears a little sluggish, over times it does not. The hoover is in correctly and I another see any beans causing a jam. Before I ditch it does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Flaky starter capacitor?


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Flaky starter capacitor?


Cheers, any ideas were to source? Googled and all I get are car part sites!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure it's that - just a suggestion as to what it might be. I don't know what value cap it is, so you'd have to take it apart and see if you can see the capacitor value and rating (or indeed if it looks blown, or perhaps if there are other damaged components or dodgy connections that could be the cause).

Remember capacitors can deliver a shock even if the appliance is disconnected, so make sure it's been disconnected a while and is fully discharged before opening.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks, I'll have a poke around tomorrow.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Have a look at the Baratza site - they're customer service is good and there are lots of suggestions etc. there. Also might be worth contacting them if nothing obvious on the site itself?


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Had one and gear was gone would go and stop burr turning, wouldn't grind at all. Got parts from Baratza site and instructions for repair. Actual put in new motor if i remember right, also put in latest burr set so full upgrade of grinder.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

taxiboy said:


> Had one and gear was gone would go and stop burr turning, wouldn't grind at all. Got parts from Baratza site and instructions for repair. Actual put in new motor if i remember right, also put in latest burr set so full upgrade of grinder.


Thanks, I'll give the gear change a go as not too much. The burrs look well used, but as I plan to give this to someone if I can get it working they can change if they want.


----------

